# Ex-pen/crate set-ups!



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

I think it would be fun to see everyone's ex-pen/crate set-ups for their pups!

Here's ours. Can you spot Willow? :grin2: Snowflake is watching her sleep.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly was a crate trained puppy so I did not have an indoor potty set up. I lined her crates with crib bumpers, cover with a blanket and have a bed in there for her. I used a baby play yard as an expen. It was like a big playroom full of toys. She also had a donut bed in there.


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Adorable! Great idea for bumper pads in the crate.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

There should be no jumping out of your pen!

Here's our set-up:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/8-puppy-area/122313-baby-loves-her-ex-pen.html


----------



## Cheerios (Dec 16, 2017)

Here is our expen. I found laminate vinyl that matched our floors to put underneath the ex-pen.


----------



## Revividus (Apr 4, 2018)

Cheerios said:


> Here is our expen. I found laminate vinyl that matched our floors to put underneath the ex-pen.


I can't quite differentiate the laminate vinyl against your floor but it looks like what I am looking for to protect my laminate flooring.

Do you have a link to share please? &#128578;


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Nino was never a fan of the ex pen, so he gets a crate instead  In it for sleep and when I'm away.

Nothing terribly special. Situated next to his cot and under a toy basket, he gets a blanket, a couple of toys that match his blue and green theme to snuggle with, his Toppl toy that is stuffed with food and treats before I leave, and there is usually also a water bottle hooked up...and the piece de resistance. His stunning handcut, handstamped crate tag with genuine swarovski crystals made my a friend of mine. The photo does the shine no justice.


----------



## Cheerios (Dec 16, 2017)

I picked it up at home depot. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Traffic...dential-Vinyl-Sheet-C9160284C764G14/300866862


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Cheerios said:


> Here is our expen. I found laminate vinyl that matched our floors to put underneath the ex-pen.


What a smart idea! How do you clean it? I was worried about our laminate because the warranty covers up to 72 hours for water spills but specifically does not cover pet accidents, of course. The laminate has actually been fine, but puppy had a couple of accidents on the vinyl in my kids bathroom during bath time and I swear I can still smell it. I used Nature's miracle on it but I was thinking about trying a different formulation or a different brand of enzyme cleaner.


----------



## Cheerios (Dec 16, 2017)

I got the idea for a vinyl piece from the members on the board, from previous posts. I've been using MisterMax Anti Icky Poo "Unscented" Odor Remover to clean it. I kept reading the Nature's Miracle had a scent so I saw this remover on Amazon. I think it is good. I haven't noticed pee smell anywhere where the puppy has had accidents. I am a bit paranoid still though so I am going to get a black light to make sure I've cleaned everything up.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

MisterMax Anti Icky Poo is my go to with 3 young dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cheerios said:


> I got the idea for a vinyl piece from the members on the board, from previous posts. I've been using MisterMax Anti Icky Poo "Unscented" Odor Remover to clean it. I kept reading the Nature's Miracle had a scent so I saw this remover on Amazon. I think it is good. I haven't noticed pee smell anywhere where the puppy has had accidents. I am a bit paranoid still though so I am going to get a black light to make sure I've cleaned everything up.


Yes, Anti Icky Poo is actually the same formula used to clean up bodily fluids at crime scenes. It's the best. But few local stores carry it. Fortunately, it's always available on Amazon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are photos of:

Kodi's pen when he was young. He slept in here at night, as well as it being his "holding spot during the day if we were out. He was completely trustworthy with his litter pan in this arrangement, so all the space wasn't a problem.

The second photo is the pen that I used downstairs for both Pixel and Panda when they were puppies (with my piece of vinyl that I've used for all three under it... That is STILL stored in the basement for future puppy needs!  ) At this point, the dogs slept up in our bedroom in crates at night, so I didn't feel a need to put a crate in or attached to this pen for them.

The third was Panda's "puppy jail" when she stopped wanting to use the litter box after a UTI. A week in "puppy jail" when we couldn't supervise her got her back on track! 

The fourth is our "on the road" ex-pen/dog yard that we use while camping!

...And the last is decidedly "short-term confinement"! LOL!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Crate Set Up*

One for each pup, side by side, with thick oversized throw for privacy. Back side two inches away from wall and uncovered for air circulation.

Occasionally they double up.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Though I still have 2-1/2 more weeks before I get my puppy, I had to set up the ex-pen area now! I used Karen's idea of incorporating the crate to the ex-pen design. I wanted to make sure I didn't give my puppy too small of an area to play in, and now worry it is too big! 

The room is our formal dining room, which has a large opening to the kitchen, and an even larger on to the Entry room and Florida Room (with baby gates across both openings), so though the puppy will be in its own room, it should not feel isolated in any way.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks like a mansion, Jeannie! What a lucky dog! 

Do you have a way of subdividing it so puppy can grow into it?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Interesting that many people use the wire crates. I've never liked them - most accidents i've ever known in a crate was in a wire one (getting nails caught, etc.), so I've always used a plastic one. The plastic ones seem more 'den' like to me, plus I really got used to the plastic ones when I had a bigger dog and she traveled in her crate. Of course the wire crates attach/ line up better with an expen. 

When we travel we now use a cloth fold-down travel crate, but if we need to travel with his normal crate it fits (broken down) into a regular size (large-ish) suitcase so it's not an unreasonable size. We have 2 - one here in Kampala and 1 in the US at my Mom's.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> Looks like a mansion, Jeannie! What a lucky dog!
> 
> Do you have a way of subdividing it so puppy can grow into it?


Thanks! I do. There's actual part of an ex-pen I bought for when she starts going outside to potty, to teach her this is the spot I want her to do it. It's bungee-corded to the bigger ex-pen for easy removal and putting it back together. So I can take that part off. Do you think I should do that for awhile? She is from Pam King's litter, so I feel good about her training, but wonder if all that large space, when she's been in a smaller space with other puppies, might be disconcerting.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> When we travel we now use a cloth fold-down travel crate, but if we need to travel with his normal crate it fits (broken down) into a regular size (large-ish) suitcase so it's not an unreasonable size. We have 2 - one here in Kampala and 1 in the US at my Mom's.


I do think you have a good point, Melissa. The metal ex-pen was given to me by my daughter, but the extra one I have attached to is plastic. I agree with you - I like the latter one better. I don't get that conflicted feeling when I look at it. I kept telling myself my daughter has used hers for years with no problem, and that I was being overly-cautious like always. But now you bring it up, too, giving my worries validity. I am going to have to do some research on this.

I never thought of a cloth fold-down travel crate! That sounds like something good to use in the RV. She'll travel in the Sleepypod, but when we're at a campground, I wasn't crazy about the idea of all those sharp corners of the wire crate in those tighter quarters, for neither the puppy nor the cat. This sounds much better. Thank you for mentioning that!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Interesting that many people use the wire crates. I've never liked them - most accidents i've ever known in a crate was in a wire one (getting nails caught, etc.), so I've always used a plastic one. The plastic ones seem more 'den' like to me, plus I really got used to the plastic ones when I had a bigger dog and she traveled in her crate. Of course the wire crates attach/ line up better with an expen.
> 
> When we travel we now use a cloth fold-down travel crate, but if we need to travel with his normal crate it fits (broken down) into a regular size (large-ish) suitcase so it's not an unreasonable size. We have 2 - one here in Kampala and 1 in the US at my Mom's.


My guys also like plastic crates better (or the nice wood ones in our diningroom, but those are similarly "den-like") The wire ones we use in the trailer were chosen because they were cheap, and easy to stack and zip-tie together. We have them all all covered with throw blankets, so they are nice and cozy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> Thanks! I do. There's actual part of an ex-pen I bought for when she starts going outside to potty, to teach her this is the spot I want her to do it. It's bungee-corded to the bigger ex-pen for easy removal and putting it back together. So I can take that part off. Do you think I should do that for awhile? She is from Pam King's litter, so I feel good about her training, but wonder if all that large space, when she's been in a smaller space with other puppies, might be disconcerting.


I would discuss it with Pam. My Starborn pups both started out with a normal, 8 panel ex-pen, and had no trouble. But I never have attached more than one pen together inside the house. (We don't have room!) They have 3 attached together as our "dog yard" when we're camping, but that's outdoors, and they can potty where they want.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> My guys also like plastic crates better (or the nice wood ones in our diningroom, but those are similarly "den-like") The wire ones we use in the trailer were chosen because they were cheap, and easy to stack and zip-tie together. We have them all all covered with throw blankets, so they are nice and cozy.


Oh, that's an idea! I can cover the x-pen wires with the quilts I have around this house! And it helps prevent the puppy climbing over the ex-pen. I like it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> Oh, that's an idea! I've got all kinds of quilts laying around this house. I can put them to good use! And helps preventing the puppy climbing over the ex-pen. I like it!


This would be for a crate, not an ex-pen. You want the puppy to be able to see out of the ex-pen and interact with the family. The crate is for chilling out, relaxing and sleeping.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> This would be for a crate, not an ex-pen. You want the puppy to be able to see out of the ex-pen and interact with the family. The crate is for chilling out, relaxing and sleeping.


ah! Thank you for correcting me! Good thing I had not gone out to pull out extra quilts from the closets yet. I already have one quilt on top of the crate, ready to be used. I had figured for covering it at night.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> I would discuss it with Pam. My Starborn pups both started out with a normal, 8 panel ex-pen, and had no trouble. But I never have attached more than one pen together inside the house. (We don't have room!) They have 3 attached together as our "dog yard" when we're camping, but that's outdoors, and they can potty where they want.


Will do that. She will be contacting me this week with which one will be my puppy (I can't wait!) and I will ask her then.

I showed your camping layout to my hubby. We liked your idea of that net in back of the stairs, and got one. We're going to tart with just our 2 x-pens together but am sure I will quickly decide we have to enlarge it. But maybe not, we only have 1 puppy, not 3!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> Will do that. She will be contacting me this week with which one will be my puppy (I can't wait!) and I will ask her then.
> 
> I showed your camping layout to my hubby. We liked your idea of that net in back of the stairs, and got one. We're going to tart with just our 2 x-pens together but am sure I will quickly decide we have to enlarge it. But maybe not, we only have 1 puppy, not 3!!


Even with one, I'd go with the three pens for camping. Not because the dog needs all that space, but because it's big enough that we can comfortably sit inside it and keep the picnic table inside it, (and they are NOT particulary happy if we're not within touching distance  ) and it's big enough that we can spread out our patio mat if needed, and they still have space around the edges to potty.

Also, the plastic lattice behind the stairs is not only easy to cut to fill in under the stairs, but we found out that a puppy can easily jump down off the back side of a stair and be under the trailer, outside the fence. We have a second, smaller piece of lattice cut to fill in that space. Not sure if it's visible (or obvious) in the photo. We use zip ties to attach the ends of the pens to the lattice.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> Even with one, I'd go with the three pens for camping. Not because the dog needs all that space, but because it's big enough that we can comfortably sit inside it and keep the picnic table inside it, (and they are NOT particulary happy if we're not within touching distance  ) and it's big enough that we can spread out our patio mat if needed, and they still have space around the edges to potty.
> 
> Also, the plastic lattice behind the stairs is not only easy to cut to fill in under the stairs, but we found out that a puppy can easily jump down off the back side of a stair and be under the trailer, outside the fence. We have a second, smaller piece of lattice cut to fill in that space. Not sure if it's visible (or obvious) in the photo. We use zip ties to attach the ends of the pens to the lattice.


My husband thought a cargo net type, with smaller holes would work fine, and be easier to store than the plastic lattice, so that is what we got. We were also going to use wires ties. As my husband is a (retired) electrician, we still have hundreds of those things around. Haven't tried it yet. Any thoughts on that?

I see I will be ordering another pen, along with that bigger crate. . . .


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> .


I can't find the posting where you told me that my crate needs to be bigger on my ex-pen setup.

I have your New Age Pet Habitat Crate bookmarked for future purchase. I am wondering if I should just go ahead and get that one now and use in my ex-pen set up for the new puppy. I am hoping that the one that is 28" high will be big enough. If not, how high should I be going with the crate to ensure that the puppy will not use the crate for a grand escape?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> My husband thought a cargo net type, with smaller holes would work fine, and be easier to store than the plastic lattice, so that is what we got. We were also going to use wires ties. As my husband is a (retired) electrician, we still have hundreds of those things around. Haven't tried it yet. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> I see I will be ordering another pen, along with that bigger crate. . . .


It sounds to me like it would be fine, as long as you use LOTS of zip ties to make sure there are NO openings a puppy can sneak through. The lattice is stiff, so we only need 4 zip ties (top and bottom on each end) to attach it. But we also have the pick-up bed to stroe it in while traveling, so space isn't really a problem. Give the cargo net a try, and tell me how it works! (just watch that puppy like a HAWK with it, until you are sure s/he is fully contained!  )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> I can't find the posting where you told me that my crate needs to be bigger on my ex-pen setup.
> 
> I have your New Age Pet Habitat Crate bookmarked for future purchase. I am wondering if I should just go ahead and get that one now and use in my ex-pen set up for the new puppy. I am hoping that the one that is 28" high will be big enough. If not, how high should I be going with the crate to ensure that the puppy will not use the crate for a grand escape?


The New Age one will be fine height-wise, and it would be hard for the puppy to climb anyway because it's shiny. It MIGHT be OK for a tiny puppy, but it's kind of big for that. None of mine used that size crate until they were adults. Every once in a while, you get a "climber"... then NOTHING will keep them in except solid walls or a cover.  Hope you don't get one of those.  All of mine respect a 24" ex-pen. I bought that one 30" one that is in the "bedroom" photo, but it was really overkill. Some people scared me into thinking I'd need it. I like the 24" ones because I can easily step over them when I want to do something inside the pen. Same when we are camping. We can just step over the 24" height. If we had a higher pen, we'd need to use the gate every time, which is less convenient.

So we keep our one 30" one at home as a spare, for visiting dogs. (or to protect our blueberry bushes from thieving dogs before the blueberries are ripe! LOL!)


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> I would discuss it with Pam. My Starborn pups both started out with a normal, 8 panel ex-pen, and had no trouble. But I never have attached more than one pen together inside the house. (We don't have room!) They have 3 attached together as our "dog yard" when we're camping, but that's outdoors, and they can potty where they want.


For anyone who will be reading these posts down the ready when they are getting themselves ready for their puppy, I wanted to write what Pam recommended to me:

1. She did not recommend the water-proof canvas we purchased as a liner. She strongly recommended the foam backed vinyl, which she said one could pick up as a remnant. She said if the puppy had an incident, I'd have to take the liner out to wash in the washing machine or I would run the chance of the puppy going again in the spot used before. Vinyl is soooo much easier to clean.

2. She thought the 24" x 18" crate would be fine, but to put plexiglass or plastic on the wire frame on either side of the crate to prevent the puppy from climbing the wire fence.

3. She recommended I take out the additional sections I put in. The tighter space, especially in the beginning, would help make the puppy feel better.

4. I had a little mat I had sewn up by the crate which is for the puppy to mellow out outside of the crate, or to use to sit on while eating. She recommended that I did not put that down until the first time I brought the puppy her meal here in the house, so that she understood that the mat was the eating place. Otherwise she might mistake it for a place to do her business.

That was a great recommendation to ask the breeder the question! I got more information than I had anticipated, which I really appreciated.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> For anyone who will be reading these posts down the ready when they are getting themselves ready for their puppy, I wanted to write what Pam recommended to me:
> 
> 1. She did not recommend the water-proof canvas we purchased as a liner. She strongly recommended the foam backed vinyl, which she said one could pick up as a remnant. She said if the puppy had an incident, I'd have to take the liner out to wash in the washing machine or I would run the chance of the puppy going again in the spot used before. Vinyl is soooo much easier to clean.
> 
> ...


Pam is SO experienced and TOTALLY willing to share her knowledge. She is a wonderful resource. I'm glad she caught the stuff you had under the pen. I agree completely! I have a piece of vinyl floor remnant that I've had underneath the pen for each puppy. I just roll it up and keep it in the basement in between puppies. It wipes off as easily as a kitchen floor... Because that's what it's meant to be!  You can see mine under the en with Pixel as a pup.

We originally had something like yours, though it was vinyl backed, so could be wiped off... that's what Pam suggested 9+ years ago when we brought Kodi home! And it worked in the very beginning. Unfortunately, besides being a bit harder to clean than the flooring remnant, Kodi was very handy with his tiny sharp puppy teeth. I came home from an errand and was HORRIFIED to find that he'd managed to pull up the canvas, and at the same time, collapse the wire ex-pen in on itself! Fortunately, because the crate was attached, he has simply hidden in the crate until we came and rescued him. But the idea of what COULD have happened still haunts me. The vinyl flooring is stiff and heavy enough that there is no way for a puppy to pull up the edges as long as the edges are outside the pen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and in case you see, and consider, the pen in the above photo... It's very nice and sturdy, and not without problems. We had another scary incident with this pen one day. (we didn't have it when Kodi was a pup) I had just come home, and Pixel was excited, and jumping up and down to see me. She got her little "wrist" down in the dip between the sections. Her paw was on the outside, and the rest of her on the inside. She tried to pull back, and was stuck, and panicked. I was standing right there, so picked her straight up. Her foot wasn't really "trapped", but needed to go upward to get out of that space, while she was trying to pull down. But she was so frightened that she peed all over both of us and bit me as I extricated her. (not her fault, and she has NEVER bitten in any other situation, but she was truly panicking) What REALLY scared me is the thought of what could have happened to her if she'd gotten her foot caught without me standing right there!

Pam has one of these pens now too, and there are a lot of good things about them. But she and I both put pieces of foam insulation into the little dips where the sections attach together so there is no way for a puppy foot to get caught. I don't think an adult Havanese foot would even fit in the opening, and a smaller puppy's foot would slide right through. It was just that Pixel happened to be JUST the right size to get stuck at JUST the time that she managed to get her foot in there. So be careful if you get one of these otherwise very nice pens! 

They are sturdy and can't be moved around by puppies jumping on them, and they are nicer looking than the wire ones. The sections are also longer, so an 8 panel pen is bigger than a standard 8 panel Midwest pen. That's why I only used 6 panels for Pixel and Panda when I used this pen. I had no room for the other two!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*crates*



krandall said:


> My guys also like plastic crates better (or the nice wood ones in our diningroom, but those are similarly "den-like") The wire ones we use in the trailer were chosen because they were cheap, and easy to stack and zip-tie together. We have them all all covered with throw blankets, so they are nice and cozy.


I love!!! the nice wooden crates you have - in fact, if I'd seen them before we moved, I probably would have gotten 2 and shipped them with the rest of our stuff (even though it was before we adopted Perry AND hubby hasn't agreed on a second one yet ). Now we will need to wait til we move back to the US (if/ when we do) to get them since they're not particularly airline check-in baggage size friendly.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> Oh, and in case you see, and consider, the pen in the above photo... It's very nice and sturdy, and not without problems. We had another scary incident with this pen one day. (we didn't have it when Kodi was a pup) I had just come home, and Pixel was excited, and jumping up and down to see me. She got her little "wrist" down in the dip between the sections. Her paw was on the outside, and the rest of her on the inside. She tried to pull back, and was stuck, and panicked. I was standing right there, so picked her straight up. Her foot wasn't really "trapped", but needed to go upward to get out of that space, while she was trying to pull down. But she was so frightened that she peed all over both of us and bit me as I extricated her. (not her fault, and she has NEVER bitten in any other situation, but she was truly panicking) What REALLY scared me is the thought of what could have happened to her if she'd gotten her foot caught without me standing right there!


I am so glad I saw this posting! This looks like one of the extra ex-pens I purchased a while back and have set up in the other part of the house, in the sewing room. Though I will be there with her anytime she is in that room, I will definitely make sure something is there between the arches. Boy, we have to be so careful with everything. I appreciate being able to learn the "what ifs" at this time before I get puppy (5 more days to go!)


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> I love!!! the nice wooden crates you have - in fact, if I'd seen them before we moved, I probably would have gotten 2 and shipped them with the rest of our stuff (even though it was before we adopted Perry AND hubby hasn't agreed on a second one yet ). Now we will need to wait til we move back to the US (if/ when we do) to get them since they're not particularly airline check-in baggage size friendly.


I figured it was going to take my husband at least 2 years, if not 3 years, to okay me getting another puppy. Well, last night, I was telling him Savi's puppies were born and that they are supposed to be beautifully colored, and I know they are going to be wonderful dogs. And he tells me those magic words, "if you want one, see if you could go ahead and get one of those puppies too!" AAAAHHHHH!!!! i did ask him if he was sure before I ran to the computer to write to Pam if it would be possible. The answer was "not at this time", BUT since I now have his "permission", I am not going to let him back out of it. Once we feel settled in with Sparkle, and Pam thinks the timing is right, I am putting in my request for a second dog. I just want 2, don't think I could handle more than that, but I think 2 would be perfect.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I love!!! the nice wooden crates you have - in fact, if I'd seen them before we moved, I probably would have gotten 2 and shipped them with the rest of our stuff (even though it was before we adopted Perry AND hubby hasn't agreed on a second one yet ). Now we will need to wait til we move back to the US (if/ when we do) to get them since they're not particularly airline check-in baggage size friendly.


Actually, they assemle/disassemble easily, and in pieces, I'm sure would fit in an extra suitcase...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> I figured it was going to take my husband at least 2 years, if not 3 years, to okay me getting another puppy. Well, last night, I was telling him Savi's puppies were born and that they are supposed to be beautifully colored, and I know they are going to be wonderful dogs. And he tells me those magic words, "if you want one, see if you could go ahead and get one of those puppies too!" AAAAHHHHH!!!! i did ask him if he was sure before I ran to the computer to write to Pam if it would be possible. The answer was "not at this time", BUT since I now have his "permission", I am not going to let him back out of it. Once we feel settled in with Sparkle, and Pam thinks the timing is right, I am putting in my request for a second dog. I just want 2, don't think I could handle more than that, but I think 2 would be perfect.


Yeah, Sparkle and these pups are too close together. I would not PURPOSELY get puppies less than 2 years apart. So you are COMPLETELY done with the puppyhood of one before getting the second. Not is it much harder with two puppies, but you miss the enjoyment of truly experiencing each puppy separately. My girls are only 8 months apart, and I did it because of other circumstances... I would never CHOOSE to have two that close together.

Enjoy Sparkle, and teach her to be her best self. THEN get another puppy, and she can help you raise the new one!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> Yeah, Sparkle and these pups are too close together. I would not PURPOSELY get puppies less than 2 years apart. So you are COMPLETELY done with the puppyhood of one before getting the second. Not is it much harder with two puppies, but you miss the enjoyment of truly experiencing each puppy separately. My girls are only 8 months apart, and I did it because of other circumstances... I would never CHOOSE to have two that close together.
> 
> Enjoy Sparkle, and teach her to be her best self. THEN get another puppy, and she can help you raise the new one!


Thank you, Karen, for your advice. "Teach her to be her best self". I get that.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Sparkle is a beautiful name! I can't wait for you to get your puppy, Jeanniek! I hope you can find the time to post some reports. I just wanted to say that I think this is a very useful thread in many ways.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> Sparkle is a beautiful name! I can't wait for you to get your puppy, Jeanniek! I hope you can find the time to post some reports. I just wanted to say that I think this is a very useful thread in many ways.


Thank you!!

We've upped the day to Tuesday for picking her up since we need to get in front of Florence. I will definitely be posting reports a! 

I am currently vacillating between anxiety I am going to forget everything I have learned and excitement that I will finally be taking her home!!! Which I am sure you can all relate to


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

Jeanniek said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> We've upped the day to Tuesday for picking her up since we need to get in front of Florence. I will definitely be posting reports a!
> 
> I am currently vacillating between anxiety I am going to forget everything I have learned and excitement that I will finally be taking her home!!! Which I am sure you can all relate to


Jeannie!! So excited for you! You are totally prepared to bring this sweet pup into your family. Definitely keep us updated with lots of pictures!!!

It's a good idea to get ahead of Florence. I am hoping the storm blows by pretty quick. Any recommendations from others about taking a new puppy home during a storm? We are planning to bring our puppy home on Saturday. Even if the storm tracks a different direction we will still likely be in a lot of wind and rain. Maybe?


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

*We a*



HavaCoco said:


> Jeannie!! So excited for you! You are totally prepared to bring this sweet pup into your family. Definitely keep us updated with lots of pictures!!!
> 
> It's a good idea to get ahead of Florence. I am hoping the storm blows by pretty quick. Any recommendations from others about taking a new puppy home during a storm? We are planning to bring our puppy home on Saturday. Even if the storm tracks a different direction we will still likely be in a lot of wind and rain. Maybe?


We are actually on the road right now, since Florence has decided to go southwest a little, so we are now picking up the puppy on Sunday! We are in what is considered a high-profile motorhome, so should not be on the road with winds above 50 mph. I don't have all the testosterone my husband has, so he caters to my requirement that we follow safety precautions, so 50 mph is our cap. We also started thinking that if Florence does make landfall, there will be many people on the roads heading west in order to get out of the coast. We don't want to be involved with all that traffic. So, our goal is to be safely back in Florida by Tuesday.

You will be in a car, so you don't have to worry about the winds as much. And, if Florence does do landfall on the Eastern coast, it would be Thursday or Friday, I would think. In which case, you MIGHT be safe. Depends on where it lands because if you are north of landfall, it might start heading your way. You also may have to consider surge height, downed trees and power lines, traffic conditions, etc. Also, the northeast quadrant of the landfall will be getting the worst hit of the storm.

My recommendation is to read the discussions on the National Hurricane Center, or continuously watch the Weather Channel, to get a feel of hurricane path - - though never accurate, it'll give you a feel of whether you should push back on your pick up date or not. Our philosophy is to look at the forecast, put in a good dose of skepticism and caution, and go with what our gut tells us. And we go with the gut that is being more conservative. For us, that gut is usually mine, but this morning it was my husband's. Thankfully, Pam was able to work with us.


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

That is a good idea. That's a good way to puppy-proof the pen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaCoco said:


> Jeannie!! So excited for you! You are totally prepared to bring this sweet pup into your family. Definitely keep us updated with lots of pictures!!!
> 
> It's a good idea to get ahead of Florence. I am hoping the storm blows by pretty quick. Any recommendations from others about taking a new puppy home during a storm? We are planning to bring our puppy home on Saturday. Even if the storm tracks a different direction we will still likely be in a lot of wind and rain. Maybe?


I'd count on Pam to steer you right on that adventure!  I'm sure if she thinks it's better to wait a few days, she'll tell you!


----------

